# Bacon and Canadian Bacon on the Smokin-It#3



## dert (Jun 27, 2014)

Started a brine last night...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D09F5701-3F61-4519-80C6-76CB4D673F48.jpg.html


Half a pork loin and some belly.

Into Pop's brine, 2 gallons:
2c brown and white sugar
2c canning salt
2tbs pink salt

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...39C863F8-9E5E-4FE0-A77A-0FD936312FD9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E6940F63-74AE-4324-8086-BC4E135139DE.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F83B883F-DC5D-47B4-A543-A1726CF44D9B.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...39C863F8-9E5E-4FE0-A77A-0FD936312FD9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...60041762-84C9-42C9-B59B-41053C28C24F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E47EE803-5FE0-4C0E-ADCD-A4D2E715D2F5.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2014)

Off to a good start! I have 3 butts in the freezer and I need more bacon so I think Buckboard is gonna be Smokin soon!


----------



## dave17a (Jun 30, 2014)

thinkin of byuing a belly now before things get to crazy. Seen thick cut at Price Chopper at 6.99. Up 2.00 since winter. Did you cut some ice off Lake Michigan to put in the smoker on cheese. let's see end result.


----------



## dert (Jul 7, 2014)

10 days and I pulled it out to dry...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...9889929E-60D7-48F7-B060-0F8CA4FFFD84.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B90B7DAA-63C8-4BDE-B21B-24D3E37D676E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...9889929E-60D7-48F7-B060-0F8CA4FFFD84.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5B5E7F31-ADF0-4483-8091-7607C99A25B1.jpg.html


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking good.  I will be watching


----------



## dert (Jul 10, 2014)

Got my AMPS today and the product went on the old gas grill to cold smoke (after skinning)...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...658B84C1-3F62-40F9-A5B8-34CA39F73B07.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B5854DAD-87EE-4803-9E25-4A05DAD18001.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 10, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...086707E5-5BE7-43F3-AD9B-21F57424A007.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 10, 2014)

In at 6:10 PM, 7/10/2014


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2014)

What ya gonna do with the skin?


----------



## dert (Jul 12, 2014)

Tossed it....


----------



## dert (Jul 12, 2014)

Gave it 6 hours on the AMPS...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...AAC1127F-661D-4791-8FCE-01747B5A7E13.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BD36F4D2-4DCA-46D2-902B-795F4B5209B9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...04481E84-1396-4518-AA1E-5F0B339F2A28.jpg.html

Then back to the fridge... More TBS to follow!


----------



## dert (Jul 12, 2014)

Back on at 5:00 today with both ends lit...pocked up some treager pellets as well...so far so good.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...68E04867-DFB6-4600-99A1-3250A5C1CC96.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0147D517-728E-4458-9BD3-347F10DB9A05.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 13, 2014)

Done at 11:00 so 6 more hours...


----------



## dert (Jul 13, 2014)

Back in at 9:00 this AM, our at 1:30 so 5.5 more for a total of 21 hours... I'll do a few more tonight.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 16, 2014)

How is it going???


----------



## dert (Jul 17, 2014)

Hit it a again tonight with about six more hire of smoke, for a total of 27...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4925EFE4-36A3-4A2A-B930-DA99EB7D1B2F.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 17, 2014)

They picked a lot of char from the grates they were on, but still smell and look ok.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...47D18BC8-B94E-48B7-96A2-4E912DBA01B6.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll continue to rest them in the fridge...couple days and slice them up....probably hot smoke the Canadian bacons to 145 or so before packaging them up.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks great from here thanks for the update. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dert (Jul 20, 2014)

Cooked some up today:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F6EFB58A-CB39-42A4-85EC-59B14BDBA9AC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...29073721-728D-4110-872F-B47F1FE636B2.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A0F6F930-36AE-4BE7-942B-70BAA7BACAA0.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...65EFBC5F-0583-4589-9BF3-77EB9576E5FA.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...92BF977F-ABFE-4537-8F0B-5031B0584AC3.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jul 20, 2014)

A little salty, probably due to the extended stay uncovered in the fridge...but good smoke!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks awesome Dert.... Thumbs Up    Just curious on the skin that was trimmed off, could ya have made some kinda cracklings from it ?  Not sure as I have not yet made CB or bacon yet so just was wondering ?


----------



## dert (Jul 24, 2014)

I suppose one could use the skin...I'm just not a fan of cracklings!


----------

